# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Another Guy with Same Issues - Need Advice and Encouragement

## Ćelo

> Done putting _it_ off! Got my first 30-day prescription filled today. Details are here.


 Hello people,

I've been cruising these forums for years. I am 27 years old and I've been slowly losing my hair around my temples and my crown area since I was about 22.

My temple hair loss has been progressing, but slower than the hair loss on the crown/top of the head. The past 1 1/2 years (approximately) have been particularly 'bad' and I am at the point now (for the first time) that people are actually openly noticing my hair loss. The weird thing is, although the loss around my temples is definitely noticeable (especially because of the fact that 7 years ago I was in a car accident and hurt my scalp badly which caused me to end up with a ~2.5inch scar in circumference...yeah it's a big bald patch an inch behind my hairline but you cant see it in this picture) but it isn't bothering me nearly as much as the crown thinning.

I spoke to my doctor briefly about two months ago about Propecia and he mentioned that he has several patients who are successfully using this treatment. However, we didn't end up proceeding with the prescription because my appointment that day was regarding something unrelated and I was in a rush. Now I need to go back there and do the doings...

*If anyone is from the Detroit area, and you can recommend a local doctor that has experience with treating/prescribing hair loss meds, please let me know.*

I've spent countless hours research the Internet with regards to Propecia, as well as most other treatments. Within my group of friends, I'm the 'hair loss expert'. As you may have guessed, I wish I didn't have to be one.

Now, I'm not a bitter guy and hair loss won't halt my life in any way, but my hair is very important to me, as many of you will agree.

I am attaching a photo that I just took of my crown area. When I saw it on my DSLR camera, I was, once again, shocked.

So, my plan is to go back to my doctor, do some blood work and liver tests and hopefully get prescribed with Propecia. My fear is that I will have shedding issues and that I'll be one of those few people whose situation got worse with Propecia. I don't want to be a skeptic, I will give it a try...I just need to get back to the Doctor's office.

I feel like every day that I wait, my hair gets worse.

Any comments, suggestions, and good advice appreciated.

Thank you!


Full Res - Warning: May hurt your eyes

----------


## CIT_Girl

Although I certainly don't think your loss looks significant based on your photo, I think that sounds like a good plan of action.  It's best to be proactive and get on Propecia while you are young and early on in the stages of hair loss- this is when it has proven to be most effective.

----------


## Ćelo

CIT_Girl, thank you for the kind words. I do realize that my hair loss is still not "advanced", but it has advanced over the past year or two, and that's a scary fact  :Wink: 

I wish I would have done something about it 1-2 years ago, instead of now (Visit to the Doctor and Propecia prescription still pending, though.)

I will also try the Nizoral shampoo twice a week for my dry and itchy scalp (always had it, and usually gets worse in the fall and winter months).

Over the next day or two, I will try taking some more pictures of my entire hair situation (front, sides, back).

----------


## CIT_Girl

I certainly don't mean to minimize the distress your hair loss has caused you because, clearly, any amount can feel like way too much to the one dealing with it!  Don't stress about not doing something sooner- you're doing what you need to do now and will hopefully see some success (at least in preventing further hair loss) by beginning a well-researched regime.  Incorporating Nizoral shampoo is also a good idea.  Although it works well as an anti-fungal and to treat dandruff, it also has androgen blocking properties which can help stop further hair loss.  Dr. Cole usually advises patients to leave it on for 5 minutes to allow it to really penetrate the scalp and do its job.  

It's always a good idea to post more photos and hopefully some other posters will jump in with their own first-hand advise/experiences.   Good luck!

----------


## Ćelo

*Update* (more for myself, but also for any other guy who's looking to start on Propecia)

1. *Propecia* - Just got back from the Doctor's office. Got my first month's prescription filled ($76!!!) and my doctor wants to see me back in his office in one month. They also took my blood today and will probably do it again at the one month mark. Next step: Research how to save a few bucks by filling a prescription for more than one month at a time.

2. *Nizoral* - Today was my first day with Nizoral shampoo. I will initially use it on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays (from what I've read, most people use it in this fashion, although the bottle says to use it 'every 3-4 days').

*Any suggestions and comments are more than welcome!* I am looking forward to this, and I'm hoping for the best. After a couple of years of putting this off (luckily, my hair loss is not too fast/aggressive), it was finally time to take charge and *try to save what I have on my head for a little while.*

Thank you!

----------


## Ćelo

*Three week update:* No side effects, no shedding yet. Have been taking Propecia 1mg daily, before going to bed at night.

*Still looking for less expensive alternatives to Propecia - FROM RELIABLE PHARMACIES/BRANDS! Thank you!*

----------


## Ćelo

*Week 6 update:*

*Propecia* - 1 pill daily before going to sleep. Missed 2 nights over the 6 week period.

*Nizoral* - Monday, Wednesday, Friday - seems to have helped with the itch, and definitely has helped with dandruff - and greatly so. Normally, at this time of the year, my skin gets drier and my dandruff worsens, but that't not the case right now. My scalp feels better already.

*Side effects:* NONE.

*Random observation:* Got a haircut a few days ago and cut and styled my hair as always. Not sure if it's just the 'placebo confidence', but I feel like my hair is healthier on top/crown area. Either way, I like it.

----------


## zero_confidence_balder

> *Three week update:* No side effects, no shedding yet. Have been taking Propecia 1mg daily, before going to bed at night.
> 
> *Still looking for less expensive alternatives to Propecia - FROM RELIABLE PHARMACIES/BRANDS! Thank you!*


 http://www.pharmstore.com/

its one of many online canadian pharmacies. The generic finasteride (propecia) they sell on there comes from an indian pharamaceutical company...I think its called Cipla. They sell them for dirt cheap (90 pills for $35) I talked to my dermatologist (a self-proclaimed hair-loss expert) about what he thought about getting drugs off the internet and he said that if I could get it from an indian company, its probably fine. Also, that website requires you to give them a script.

I've been using the generic stuff for 6-7 months now and haven't had any side effects, and my hair has definitely stopped falling out...so I don't think they're just sugar pills haha

----------


## hal

I think you're making the right moves. 

You have some thinning in the crown but it appears to me that you're a perfect candidate for Propecia.

With any luck you'll be able to thicken that area up in about a year or so.

Just remember that if you do experience a shed, its not the end of the world-- it means the meds are working.

The important thing is that you don't panic and stop treatment-- push on through and you'll see the benefits.

For the short term, you might look in to a cover product-- Pro Thik is a good product. A quick blast in the morning followed by a combing will completely take care of that small thin area on your crown.

It's not a perm. solution of course, but might ease your anxiety while you wait for mother nature to take over.

Hal

----------


## Ćelo

Thanks for the advice and encouragement, guys!

It's been a while since I visited this site (and obviously since I gave an update on my progress), so here it goes..

I am almost at the end of month 5 of my Propecia (and Nizoral) regimen. In these five months, I have probably missed only 5 daily dosages, otherwise, I take it religiously every night before bed. I never had any noticeable side effects.

*What I can tell:* My hair is not shedding as much as it did before the Propecia. Also, I never had the "initial shed" that a lot of people are referring to when they start taking Finasteride. I do think that my hair looks healthier and a little better than before, and my scalps seems to be less itchy and feels better (because of Nizoral).

*What I cannot tell:* If Propecia is actually working at this time. I am definitely planning on continuing and if my hair stays the way it is, I will be a happy camper. Some days I feel like I'm not seeing any progress, but then in retrospect, I am not seeing that it's getting worse. Since I'm just about to hit my 6 month mark, it is still early to tell whether there are any tangible results.

I will keep you posted!

----------


## moses0324

did you take pictures..its hard to go off of memory.  i took pictures before and after.

----------


## chewytorch

Please keep updating us with your progress!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ćelo

> did you take pictures..its hard to go off of memory.  i took pictures before and after.


 Moses, there is a picture in my original post, however, I should have taken more, in different conditions, because that one doesn't fully represent the issue. I will try to take some new ones soon, though, at least measure the progress from now on.

----------


## Rupi

Hey Ćelo, I was hoping to get some updates. How have your progress been ? Are you still taking propecia ? And is it the only medication you are using ?

----------


## Ćelo

> Hey Ćelo, I was hoping to get some updates. How have your progress been ? Are you still taking propecia ? And is it the only medication you are using ?


 
Hey Rupi,

I am still taking 1mg (one pill) daily, before bed. I take it religiously and I have only skipped a few days, here and there, when I run out of pills and have no time to go pick up some more, usually because I have to get another prescription filled.

As far as progress, it is difficult to say exactly, but I believe that I my hair has been at least maintained well.  This is the 8th month of Propecia for me, so it may be to early to tell. Prior to Propecia, I wasn't losing hair very quickly, it was a gradual process over the past several years, so it would be unreasonable to expect a miracle to happen. My hair is much thinner than it was two-three years ago, but if I can maintain what I have, that would be a great success for me. I go 6-8 weeks between haircuts, and sometimes even longer, so when my hair is long, there is definitely a noticeable thinning, almost-a-bald-spot on the crown. I cut my hair 3 days ago, and even though it looks overall not thick, the crown area is way nicer looking and way more blended in with the rest. 

The photos that I am posting are from 5 minutes ago, taken with my phone, in the mirror, so the quality isn't the best. The original "before" photo was taken with a DSLR camera, and my hair was longer, so area around the crown looks much thicker for that reason.

The only other thing that I'm using is Nizoral shampoo, three times a week. I am contemplating starting the Rogaine Foam to see whether it would do anything for my crown area as far as growth is concerned. Haven't started yet, but if I do, I will update everyone here.

In all honesty, there are days when I doubt that it's working at all and I get disappointed by what I see in the mirror (on my crown). Other days, however, I feel great about it. It's a long process and I am patient.

----------


## Thebaldone1

you are not balding, that is a cowlick.. If I had the hair you did then I wouldn't be on this site

----------


## Ćelo

Thebaldone1 - haha, I wish! But unfortunately, I am balding. As I said, these are really bad representation of how thin/fine my hair is, so I don't blame you for not seeing it.

----------


## Rupi

HEy Ćelo, thanks for your reply. From looking at your earlier pics, and the recent ones. It is pretty obvious that it is working  :Smile:  .. I think if you add Rogaine to your regime , you will see even better results. 

I have started using Rogaine about a month ago, and planning on continuing using it. Also getting my Propeica prescription filled in 3 days. Although I am planning on taking it at much lower dosage. 

first week one pill a week , second week two pill and so forth. I think it might help to build some tolerance to the drug. Also I have added, a lot of proven aphrodisiacs food to my already pretty healthy diet. would not want to lose any libido now. As it is one the sides of being on propecia. 

Anyways, hopefully this keeps working for you, and keep us posted.

----------


## Ćelo

> Thebaldone1 - haha, I wish! But unfortunately, I am balding. As I said, these are really bad representation of how thin/fine my hair is, so I don't blame you for not seeing it.


 Thebaldone1 and others, these photos were taken fresh out of the shower, with the same phone and under the same light as my previous pictures, but in this case my head has just been towel dried. You can definitely see the issue  :Embarrassment: 

I didn't have any 'wet' photos posted so I thought I'd use this opportunity for tracking as well.

----------


## benq1983

Hi there,

your photo shows difussed thining on the crown like me buddy. Dont sweat it, your not actually bald there, there is still hair so you can hid that perfectly with some toppik/nanogen (I use the latter but im in the uk, you might find toppik easier or cheaper to get).

Try youtubing "nanogen".

I would suggest you get some Minoxidil on that, but check with your doc re: blood pressure etc first, I got dizzy on that but had to stop, but my brother and friend are both fine on it.

Propecia is your other medical choice, however there has been a report in the UK that says medics cant rule out possiblity of it causing breast cancer in men plus it can cause deformaties in unborn children.

My advice is get some toppik, keep it looking this with that stuff, then once it gets to the point that the top is about to go and you cant hide it, get a hair system. That is the only two methid i know for realistically having a thick looking head of hair. Meds have varying results at best.

Hope this helps you chap, if not, send me a message and I will be happy to share my thoughts with you some more and or give you some more advice.

In the end its up to you which route to choose. You can always shave it off (i tried that too and it looked rubbish).

Benq

----------


## UK_

ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...... SORRY..... Propecia may cause breast cancer?

I know it causes Gyno but didnt have a clue it could even cause breast cancer?!!??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ćelo

> Hi there,
> 
> your photo shows difussed thining on the crown like me buddy. Dont sweat it, your not actually bald there, there is still hair so you can hid that perfectly with some toppik/nanogen (I use the latter but im in the uk, you might find toppik easier or cheaper to get).
> 
> Try youtubing "nanogen".
> 
> I would suggest you get some Minoxidil on that, but check with your doc re: blood pressure etc first, I got dizzy on that but had to stop, but my brother and friend are both fine on it.
> 
> Propecia is your other medical choice, however there has been a report in the UK that says medics cant rule out possiblity of it causing breast cancer in men plus it can cause deformaties in unborn children.
> ...


 Thanks for the advice, Benq. I have been on Propecia for 8 months now, and I will continue to use it. I am considering incorporating Minoxidil into my regiment to try and revive some of the hair on my crown.

----------


## benq1983

> Thanks for the advice, Benq. I have been on Propecia for 8 months now, and I will continue to use it. I am considering incorporating Minoxidil into my regiment to try and revive some of the hair on my crown.


 
No probs pal, my bro is on the minoxidil (UHP Spectral) and my friend is on Regaine (Rogaine in USA). Spectral is A LOT cheaper, 6 months worth is about the same price at 1 month of Regaine. However, Regaine is a foam that dries quickly, Spectral is in a bottle and it is applied using a dropper. Spectral takes about 20 mins to dry, so if you like to rush out in the morning its not great.

As I said before, I got very light headed from Minoxidil and had to stop, I hear that this is rare though, so you should be fine. Good luck with it and remember you must do it twice a day every day to make it work and if you stop the extra hair just falls out. Minoxidil works usually for 5 years before the effects start to die off.

Benq

----------


## benq1983

> ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...... SORRY..... Propecia may cause breast cancer?
> 
> I know it causes Gyno but didnt have a clue it could even cause breast cancer?!!??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Check it out for yourself: http://www.nelm.nhs.uk/en/NeLM-Area/...breast-cancer/

Thats the safety advice from the NHS (National health Service - this is the national health service for the UK).

----------


## Ćelo

Hey peeps,

Just wanted to post a quick frontal picture that I just took today, with my hair "done".

The upper picture was taken in the bathroom, under a harsh fluorescent light, using my phone. My hair looks terrible, and actually doesn't look (well, to me) nearly as bad when looking straight at the mirror.
Note: Notice on the right side, how you can see my scalp through my hair? That's actually a scar (~2.5 inch diameter) that I got in a car accident 8 years ago. Back then, you couldn't see it at all because the approximate half inch of hair that is standing in front of it was much, much thicker..

The lower pictures was taken 10 minutes later, in a similarly lit environment (office lighting, fluorescent), but the light is much softer.

----------


## benq1983

> Hey peeps,
> 
> Just wanted to post a quick frontal picture that I just took today, with my hair "done".
> 
> The upper picture was taken in the bathroom, under a harsh fluorescent light, using my phone. My hair looks terrible, and actually doesn't look (well, to me) nearly as bad when looking straight at the mirror.
> Note: Notice on the right side, how you can see my scalp through my hair? That's actually a scar (~2.5 inch diameter) that I got in a car accident 8 years ago. Back then, you couldn't see it at all because the approximate half inch of hair that is standing in front of it was much, much thicker..
> 
> The lower pictures was taken 10 minutes later, in a similarly lit environment (office lighting, fluorescent), but the light is much softer.
> Attachment 10010


 Hi Celo,

Your shots look like youre a young lad in your twenties. I am 28. I had a hair style like you up until last August (2010). You have diffused balding at the very early stage. Mine is more advanced than you and I hide it no problem. Spiking your hair up is the problem, youre letting light straight through, even the thickest hair looks thinner when spiked. Trick is to crop it and comb forward giving you a sharp look, then use nanogen fibres or Toppik fibres on your hair. The stuff is like magic, you just then spray some hair spray on to seal it. You will have a wicked looking thick head of hair again and only you and your hair dresser need ever know.

----------


## Ćelo

> Hi Celo,
> 
> Your shots look like youre a young lad in your twenties. I am 28. I had a hair style like you up until last August (2010). You have diffused balding at the very early stage. Mine is more advanced than you and I hide it no problem. Spiking your hair up is the problem, youre letting light straight through, even the thickest hair looks thinner when spiked. Trick is to crop it and comb forward giving you a sharp look, then use nanogen fibres or Toppik fibres on your hair. The stuff is like magic, you just then spray some hair spray on to seal it. You will have a wicked looking thick head of hair again and only you and your hair dresser need ever know.


 Benq,

I am actually 28 as well. My hair actually (still) looks good with this hairstyle for the most part, especially if I use a thickening shampoo (which I didn't today). I am considering the use of toppik/nanogen, I think I'll give it a try soon just to see how it works for me.

----------


## benq1983

> Benq,
> 
> I am actually 28 as well. My hair actually (still) looks good with this hairstyle for the most part, especially if I use a thickening shampoo (which I didn't today). I am considering the use of toppik/nanogen, I think I'll give it a try soon just to see how it works for me.


 Celo

Well, this is how i have mine:



Its hard to tell on these pics but it gives you the idea how well it covers. It really is magic. Not sure how it will work with spikes but if you can, let us know (pic if you can!)

Benq

----------


## Thebaldone1

i've got a question about this nanogen stuff and toppik. What about when people run their fingers through your hair? does the stuff come off on the hands?

----------


## Ćelo

Benq - I'd love to be able to compare the two of your pics in the same lighting/conditions, but it really does look like a dramatic improvement.  :Big Grin: 

Thebaldone1 - I'd love to know the same.

*Also, does it irritate the scalp? That's one of the reasons I'm not to crazy about getting it, I have a very sensitive scalp.*

----------


## benq1983

> Benq - I'd love to be able to compare the two of your pics in the same lighting/conditions, but it really does look like a dramatic improvement. 
> 
> Thebaldone1 - I'd love to know the same.
> 
> *Also, does it irritate the scalp? That's one of the reasons I'm not to crazy about getting it, I have a very sensitive scalp.*


 Hi both. I will take some pics sat morning to give a before and after.

It doesnt irritate your scalp as it is made of the same stuff hair and nails are made of - keratine. My head is sensitive (i had to quit minoxidil).

It doesnt come out hair by running your hands through as it sticks to your hair by static and then you add hair spray. Hair spray obviously makes your hair less easy to run hands thouugh. I had a girl softly grip my hair to talk into my ear in a club and it didnt come out onto her hand. Rude women lol. If ur worried about it getting in the way of sex dont worry it wont come out, i even ran my head under a shower and it didnt come out until i rubbed it and added soap.


Will take pics sat.

Benq

----------


## benq1983

Okay so I took some pics today, they are from my phone, i cant find my digi camera so im not 100% happy that they show you how natural this looks, i will look for it to get some better after shot. the before looks ok as my head refelcts more light lol:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album.php?albumid=427

----------


## Jcm800

> Okay so I took some pics today, they are from my phone, i cant find my digi camera so im not 100% happy that they show you how natural this looks, i will look for it to get some better after shot. the before looks ok as my head refelcts more light lol:
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album.php?albumid=427


 Thats actually impressive - looks good dude.

----------


## benq1983

> Thats actually impressive - looks good dude.


 Thanks - it feels natural too, really changed my life.

----------


## godd186

I'm 54, grafted by legendary  C P Chambers, early 80's, was almost completed, Brandy sold me, proceeded with 2 reductions with him, excessive bleeding, from Advil, not in the preops, oh well,  stopped him from doing a lift, had maybe seven reductions, Stough, Marzola, two graft sessions with Hitzig, 1999-2000. Ge3tting growth was tough post reductions, but Hitzig was amazing with follicular units, elimination a mid line scar that looked like I'd been hit with a meat cleaver, In September, 2009, get hit with a scalp boil, picked it, head swelled, had an open ulcer in midline, an inch wide, have found a good dermatologist in Columbus, I'm in cincy, but topical steroids are working amazingly well, and after two years, now that the plaque is dissolving, the thing may6 actually fill in completely with hair. Totally off rogaine, plastic surgeon said he won't write fin, did maybe 1mg dose every 5 days , worked well, but a risk, the doc said, I use Pickerts copper, in thinning areas, the strong stuff, 95 bucks? for two ounces, I think in the crown, and wound area, been a month, seems to being making the hair stronger, doc said stress was a factor, and prescribed an otc vitamin, and stressed I NEEDED IT. the doc who wouldn't write fin is a plastic surgeon, used it a year, glad I'm off it,  says forget tissue expansion, or serial reduction, now that cortisone has thinned the skin, a desirable side effect in this case, and is safe on the scalp, maybe transplants, but that is still a ways off, mostly concentrating on healing, and saving as much hair as possible. he is a good doc, offered me the eye brow stuff, latresse? maybe buy it overseas since its for scalp, small area. Glad I found Allied Dermatology in Columbus, two hour drive, had me on Olux e and the clobest? shampoo every other day, thanks for allowing me to share. 18 grand over several years to look like this, if I had done two more sessions with C P who stopped visiting Cincy after he and the Thomas Hair and Scalp Clinic and he had a falling out. Oh well. Bought Brandy's spiel, least he got sued and humiliated, C P warned me.

----------


## godd186

also, had been using a laser max 90 or 120, for a year since June 2008-June2009, had recently modded it El Mucho Grande style by removing the lenses, one doc is using the pic as an example of a laser burn, infections gone could gave a great result yet, and a current photo shows strong regrowth throughout the region, now that the infection is gone, use tea tree oil also.

----------


## Ćelo

> Thanks - it feels natural too, really changed my life.


 Holy crap, I didn't realize I wasn't on this forum for such a long time! Sorry for not commenting earlier, but man, that does look awesome! I still haven't tried it.


I'd also give some sort of an update to people who were interested in my progress since that's the reason I started this topic...

It's now been 1 year and 2 months since I started using Propecia daily and washing my hair 2-3 times a week with Nizoral. *My feelings are mixed*.

Basically, I don't think there has been any improvement in any region of my hair (crown or else). However, I am not sure whether Propecia helped with "halting" or at least "slowing down" the hair loss. I just took a picture in the same room, same light, but different camera. However, I think it's a pretty good comparison. 

The only "unfair" part is that the new (DEC 2011) picture is of my hair after waking up and my hair gets terribly greasy over night. Once I wash my hair today, I will take pics in the same light as before and post another comparison.

[ATTACH]Comparison: Sep 2010 - Dec 2011[/ATTACH]

----------


## stratofortress

Even though it's greasy in the later pic and I can still see an improvement. The crown has improved and the hair that was thinning in that area looks a bit thicker.

----------


## Ćelo

> Even though it's greasy in the later pic and I can still see an improvement. The crown has improved and the hair that was thinning in that area looks a bit thicker.


 Thanks man! Encouraging words are much appreciated  :Big Grin: 

Here are some more pics from yesterday, as promised.

----------


## Ćelo

Hey everybody,

After 16 months of using Propecia and Nizoral, I have decided to add Rogaine to my daily regimen. I don't necessarily feel like my hair is noticeably worse than it was before starting Propecia/Nizoral, but I do feel like my crown is thiner than before.

So, I just bought a 3-month supply of Rogaine Foam at Rite Aid while picking up my Propecia and applied it for the first time. Right off the bat, I hate what the foam did to my carefully styled/hidden crown, of course. It's as if someone took whip cream and smudged it all over your crown. Oh yeah, it's thin. However, after it dried a bit, it's not as bad...not as good as it was before messing with it either, but better.

The ultimate test, so to speak, will be tomorrow morning when I apply it fresh out of shower. I should be able to work into my normal routine without sacrificing the 'good' look I try to maintain when doing my hair.

I'll keep you guys posted. Hope it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tracy C

> So, I just bought a 3-month supply of Rogaine Foam at Rite Aid while picking up my Propecia...


 Rogaine has a rebate promotion going on right now.  Here is the link to the form so you can get $20.00 back.

http://www.rogaine.com/sites/default...OG-CPN-NAT.pdf

Just in case you can't see the rebate form, here is Rogaine's website.

http://www.rogaine.com/






> The ultimate test, so to speak, will be tomorrow morning when I apply it fresh out of shower. I should be able to work into my normal routine without sacrificing the 'good' look I try to maintain when doing my hair.


 I put it in once my hair is towel dry damp and after I have detangled with my fingers.  Basically, you need to massage it into your scalp before you use any other hair care/styling products or concealers.

Wash your hands often while doing your hair to avoid getting the medicine anywhere you might not want it to be.

----------


## Ćelo

Thanks Tracy!

I will definitely print the rebate form out and send what's needed. Much appreciated.




> I put it in once my hair is towel dry damp and after I have detangled with my fingers.  Basically, you need to massage it into your scalp before you use any other hair care/styling products or concealers.


 Not sure what your hair and haircut look like, but what you do after washing hair makes perfect sense and is the way I will approach this.

----------


## Tracy C

> Not sure what your hair and haircut look like, but what you do after washing hair makes perfect sense and is the way I will approach this.


 My hair is long.  This is the closest to what my hairstyle looks like that I could find quickly.

----------


## Ćelo

I see, makes sense  :Big Grin: 

So, I did my normal routine this morning + Rogaine. I towel dried my hair, applied it, combed it a bit to cover the bald-er spot I created by the application, quickly blow dried my hair as always and applied product. Not too bad, but I am definitely scarifying coverage of the crown by applying it..it seems to just stiffen the hair and bunch it up as if you were to apply too much hair gel/whatever.

As my pictures show (in previous posts), I don't have a clear bald spot, but a thinning one, so that makes it a bit difficult to get into the scalp.

----------


## Tracy C

> As my pictures show (in previous posts), I don't have a clear bald spot, but a thinning one, so that makes it a bit difficult to get into the scalp.


 I massage it in a little bit at a time by parting my hair in several places and applying it down into the part.  That seems to work O.K. for me with my long hair.

----------


## Ćelo

> I massage it in a little bit at a time by parting my hair in several places and applying it down into the part.  That seems to work O.K. for me with my long hair.


 Question for you: How long have you been using it and how well do you feel it's working for you? Any photos?

----------


## Tracy C

I've been using Rogaine and generic Minoxidil for a bit over four years.  I've been using the laser comb for almost five years now.  The fist six months of treating my hair loss I used only the laser comb.  It did improve the hair that I had a lot but I don't think it made any hair grow back.  The second six months I used both the laser comb and Rogaine.  By the end of that second six month period it was obvious that I was growing some hair back.  Over the years as my hair goes through it's cycles it has been filling in and thickening up slowly.

Rogaine is just one part of my regimen but it is doing it's part to reverse my hair loss.  My hair is still filling in slowly - very slowly.  Treating hair loss is a painfully slow process.

----------


## Ćelo

I am adding these photos of my first application of Rogaine, just to track my progress. I bought a 3-months supply, so hopefully I'll remember to take a follow-up photo after that's over.

----------


## Ćelo

Just an update on my part... It's been about two and a half months since I started using Rogaine twice daily. I have been pretty good about being regular about it, however, I did miss some applications. I don't see any results so far. No new baby hairs or such.

I will post some pics soon to keep up with my progress/regress.

----------


## mpb47

Don't give up on the Rogaine just yet. When I was able to use Propecia, I tried it by itself and with Rogaine. I had a noticeable hair increase when I added the Rogaine. Also you may start seeing shedding/regrowth cycles and that is usually a sign that it's starting to work ...

Hang in there and good luck

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Guys, do NOT underestimate Minoxidil. I said this before but for me Minoxidil works better than Fin. Just make sure you buy something that has real Minox in it and not some garbage made of water and minox scent (alcohol). Buy Rogaine if you can. If not Kirkland brand Minox BUT STAY AWAY FROM A PRODUCT SOLD ON EBAY UNDER DUALGEN 15&#37; that claims to have 15% Minox. Snake oil.

BTW, I do NOT believe Minox loses its effectiveness after a certain number of years like some say. I've been on it for more than 15 years and it still WORKS. Yes, it doesn't stop hair loss completely but it sure does slow it down big time.

----------


## chrisis

I've also had better success with minoxidil on hairline. It's thickened it up somewhat and my corners are growing new hair. I get a bit lazy some days but just got the foam and finding that so much easier to apply, so I'm gonna stick to it more regularly from now on!

----------


## Jcm800

I've been slapping Minox foam on my hairline for a year now-it never really improved. 
Within a month of starting my Minox campaign my fairly strong hairline looked raped. 
Guess I'm not a responder.

----------


## Ćelo

Hello everyone,

I am back to post another progress photo that I just took 5 minutes ago. Same bathroom, same light, same crappy camera  :Big Grin: 

As of today, I have been on Propecia for over 2 years! (it's hard to believe!!!) and I have been using Rogaine Foam for about 8 months now. I am not 100% regular, but, out of 14 applications that are recommended per week, I probably do about 10, on average. With Propecia, I am a bit more regular.

I wish I had done a follicle count prior to starting my regimen so I would know certain things for sure, but, from what I can tell, my hairloss at least hasn't progressed aggressively. 



So far, I am satisfied with the results.

----------


## dex89

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am back to post another progress photo that I just took 5 minutes ago. Same bathroom, same light, same crappy camera 
> 
> As of today, I have been on Propecia for over 2 years! (it's hard to believe!!!) and I have been using Rogaine Foam for about 8 months now. I am not 100% regular, but, out of 14 applications that are recommended per week, I probably do about 10, on average. With Propecia, I am a bit more regular.
> 
> I wish I had done a follicle count prior to starting my regimen so I would know certain things for sure, but, from what I can tell, my hairloss at least hasn't progressed aggressively. 
> 
> Attachment 17898
> ...


 WOW, amazing results Celo, thanks for sharing! :Smile:

----------


## Ćelo

Hi all,

I am swinging by to make another update on my case.

I've been on Propecia / Rogaine for almost 3 years (in a couple months). I still don't have any side effects (at least not noticeable to me). I have skipped Propecia for almost 10 days recently due to scheduling/laziness, and I have skipped it in the past as well (for a few days at a time). The same goes for Rogaine...

However, overall, I am currently pleased with my hair. Every now and then, I get people complimenting how 'good' my hair is, and it's been a very long time since anyone has said the other thing - 'are you losing hair?' 

Last month when I was getting a haircut (same place, same person for over five years), the hair stylist asked me if I did something to my hair because it looks thicker and healthier than before. Greatest compliment ever  :Smile: 

Also, when I was getting my prescription refilled last week, my prescribing doctor, who I haven't seen in a while (it's a multi-doctor office) asked me how I was doing with it, bla bla. Then he looked at my hair based on his notes and said, and I quote "Oh, you're a new puppy!" (weird, sure, but hell yeah).

After that visit I went to Rite Aid and decided to try their generic finasteride. It was only a little cheaper, but they actually didn't have Propecia so I figured I'd give it a try. The pills are a bit smaller, round, and have a three digit number imprinted on them (171, I believe). We'll see how it goes.

----------


## inspects

The products work for me too...good luck in the future, looks great now..!

----------


## KO1

Amazing. A good success story. The biggest takeway from this that people need to remember is that this is a condition that CAN be treated with patience and medication, it is not hopeless unlike what some would say, and maintenance is a success.

----------


## Ćelo

Making another update.

I have been on Rite Aid's generic fin since July 2013. No changes that I noticed at all. Starting next month or so, I am going to try Costco's Actavis brand of fin, which is significant savings over any of the brands I have used thus far. At only about $13/mo for non-members, or $9 for Costco members.

If anyone has used it, please chime in..

Thanks!

----------


## Ćelo

Wow, I can't believe I created this post almost 8 years ago!

Looking at my progress photos from almost 4 years ago, and comparing to now, I think my hair on the very top has thinned out since. I am still on Fin and Rogaine. The fin I use is a Costco generic and I'm not sure if it's any different or if I simply don't care as much anymore. What a difference being 27 and almost 35.

The good news is, I still have my hair. I won't have it forever, but this is past my expectations. My bigger concern now is any negative long-term effects from taking this stuff.

----------


## thinning77

This is great news to see, *thanks* for taking the time for the long-term updates!  Do you think you've felt any different all these years on the generic Costco finasteride, vs. when you took name-brand Propecia in the early days?  In either case, no notable side effects from either all these years?  

I am 41 and was thinking of starting name-brand Propecia (it's $75 at CVS though for 30 1mg pills!).

----------

